# Somewhat Embarassed



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

So my husband had a change of command parade today. He had to get up in his fancy uniform, looking all spiffy and handsome... and it was change of command plus, excersizing the Freedom of the City which means they get to march with their weapons through the city. Anyways, I decided that I would take Steel to it for some socialization. 

Well, the Officer in Command of the Regiment was up saying his thing and we were standing in the back. I poured some water for the dog because he was panting. He lunged for the bottle. I was having fun and the children were giggling, watching him play. Unfortunately, it got quiet and I looked up to see that the uniforms in the bleachers I was standing behind, were turned around and glaring at me. :doh: I had to pry the bottle out of Steel's jaws and put it away before they stopped staring at me. The crackling noise from the plastic water bottle was echoing across the parking lot.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

it's shocking how loud those bottles get! Layla & Blush go crazy for them too! at least Steel got to have a fun learning experience...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats funny, at least they all seen your pretty boy...LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh, they'll get over it. Important part is your pup had some fun!!! Those bottles do get really loud though... LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------

